# airless sprayers



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

I used a spraytech airless last week to paint a fence. home depot sells them. I have also used one called stinger it was a little guy but did the job. 
Clean up is a breze with water-based paint. With oil-based paint a few gallon cans of thinner will do. Also make sure you take the gun apart to clean the inside out. Which is relatively easy to do.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

i searched home depot's web site and only got the wagner listed. I guess i'll have to pay them a visit. thanks.


----------

